# wrap job on unlimited Fenwick rod



## W69DY (Dec 13, 2014)

I bought another shark rod and it needs to be rewarpped asap. lol Its a Fenwick unlimited blank approx. 6ft long with two afco rollers and two reg eyelids. I have a new afco seat for it, I just want to get her rewrapped asap. Who can do this for a good price and how long. thanks


----------



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

*Javier Custom Rods*

Javier Custom Rods
www.facebook.com/custombyjavier 
1 850-760-8863


----------



## W69DY (Dec 13, 2014)

Found a guy in ft Walton beach. Can't wait to get her back next week!


----------

